# Review of the Dankung rosewood advanced agile Toucan slingshot



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello everybody,

Like many of you, I have had my doubts about Chinese slingshots, mainly because of some absolute horror stories of zinc alloy slingshots from the land of the dragon, sold under the label of "stainless steel", that would suffer catastrophic failure and send pieces of broken fork tips into the shooter's face - a total nightmare, and a lost eye in some severe cases.

Clearly, some Chinese slingshot sellers fall into the category of reliable online sellers, and Dankung is certainly one of these i.e. if they say it is "stainless steel" on their website, it most certainly is.

At this website https://www.metalsupermarkets.com/the-differences-between-304-and-316-stainless-steel/, one reads the following (quote): Grade 304 stainless steel is generally regarded as the most common austenitic stainless steel. It contains high nickel content that is typically between 8 and 10.5 percent by weight and a high amount of chromium at approximately 18 to 20 percent by weight. Other major alloying elements include manganese, silicon, and carbon. The remainder of the chemical composition is primarily iron.The high amounts of chromium and nickel give 304 stainless steel excellent corrosion resistance."

The Dankung "Toucan" in its rosewood edition is clearly made of 304 (non-magnetic) stainess steel as stated by Dankung, and caught my attention because of its ergonomic design (pinch grip), rosewood grips, its low fork design to minimize wrist torsion, and its rapid flat band attachment system - not to mention very effective fiber optic sights for target shooting.

I should mention here that the "Toucan" I received did have one or two rather sharp frame edges that I removed with some 320-grit sandpaper: Dankung need to do some better quality control prior to shipping the product.

I have found that an anchor point with the (right hand) index finger knuckle placed on the outer cheek bone just under the right eye (I aim with my right eye, and always wear safety glasses...) seems to enable a perfect alignment with the target, assuming that a sideways ("Gangster"?) shooting style is applied. Together with the fiber optic sights, one can achieve impressive accuracy at 10 yards, particularly if a lighter band set is used: in my case, 0.3 mm red latex flat bands cut to 18 cm length with a 20 to 10 mm taper, and 7 to 8 mm ammo. There is no need for magnum power for target practice. The "Toucan" is also excellent for indoor practice (5 yards or so), think winter.

For those of you wanting something quite unique in terms of style that is both accurate but also nice to look at, the "advanced Toucan" with its rosewood grips may be well worth considering:

http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/best-hunting-slingshot?ici=slide

Enjoy my review video, and let me know what you think about this interesting slingshot.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I have the same frame, but from the piaoyu store where it's cheaper. 
I agree with you, it's very comfortable and the sights help a lot


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Very informative video. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

*Special Dankung price for this slingshot for 3 days*: *23, 25, 26 August 2018* it will be priced at *USD 27.40 per unit*. This is well worth the money for a stainless steel slingshot: after a few (stupid) fork hits I know that it really is made of steel.

If you're interested, check out: http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/best-hunting-slingshot?ici=slide


----------



## Max-4 (Jul 6, 2018)

Damn it, I just ordered one last night along with Antelope, price drops $10 a day later......... My luck


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

So the sights work? I have found it seems with pickle forks tweaking pouch, it matters more what your slingshot hand is pointing at rather then having a set anchor point.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

ForkLess said:


> So the sights work? I have found it seems with pickle forks tweaking pouch, it matters more what your slingshot hand is pointing at rather then having a set anchor point.


In case you haven't tried those sights, rest assured that they work much better than I anticipated. In fact it is easy to become addicted to them, that's why I stopped shooting this frame.
If I didn't, it would be all I would shoot. A shame really, that I discarded it because it was too effective.


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

skropi said:


> ForkLess said:
> 
> 
> > So the sights work? I have found it seems with pickle forks tweaking pouch, it matters more what your slingshot hand is pointing at rather then having a set anchor point.
> ...


 Like cheating, that's what my girl says about the sights on my bow.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Yep, those sights really make it so you can really focus. But as MJ once told me, "Discard the crutches" ???? The bands is all I need to accurately aim now.


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

skropi said:


> Yep, those sights really make it so you can really focus. But as MJ once told me, "Discard the crutches" The bands is all I need to accurately aim now.


 I was thinking for long shots, I do just fine with out aiming. I suck if I attempt to aim. But the was this ball a little ball in the middle of a lake and wanted so hard to hit it, just shot circles around it. Was thinking something like this might help me on those super long shots. So I tried aiming last night could not even hit the can 15 feet away. Stopped aiming nailed it every time. Nice thing is you get a nice increase in velocity, releasing your shot right away.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

ForkLess said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, those sights really make it so you can really focus. But as MJ once told me, "Discard the crutches" The bands is all I need to accurately aim now.
> ...


Shooting ott allows for long shot aiming anyway, as one can simply have the target slightly to the right of the bands and adjust height. 
Now ttf is another matter, and one of the reasons I stopped shooting ttf.
This frame is so cheap in AliExpress that you really got nothing to lose if you think about it ????


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

skropi said:


> ForkLess said:
> 
> 
> > skropi said:
> ...


And if the sights are removable it's not like anyone is forcing you to use them. The rest of the slingshot still makes for a nice frame if you want to aim traditionally.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

3danman got it right. The sights are removable and the frame is so small and pocketable, and....stainless steel!
I don't shoot it anymore, but I certainly don't regret getting it, and definitely recommend it to anyone that wants to give aiming sights a try.
Just keep in mind that this frame is small, and I never managed to shoot it pinch grip comfortably. Thumb support its good to go though.


----------

